
Show HN: Hlspy, curl/wget like utility for dynamic web pages - kanishkalinux
https://github.com/kanishka-linux/hlspy
======
fiatjaf
I don't understand why it needs Qt if it is headless. Why?

~~~
kanishkalinux
It's based on qtwebengine(chromium).

~~~
fiatjaf
Yeah, I read that. My question still holds.

~~~
kanishkalinux
phantomjs was also based on qt technology (qtwebkit)

~~~
fiatjaf
I didn't know that.

